# Good Food in United Kingdom & Ireland



## Appleyard (Aug 10, 2011)

We are traveling to the UK & Ireland for a long visit with our Maltese Max. He normally eats Trader Joe's Lamb & Rice dry kibble and also their canned lamb & rice. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations for food we could buy there so we wouldn't have to bring much with us. Thanks!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We feed Daisy Fromms which is a kibble. I buy it on Amazon and I believe there is an Amazon UK so you might be able to get it that way, if you're going to visit someone maybe they can check and order some for you. There are plenty of other dog foods on Amazon too. It's about $20 for a 4 lb bag which lasts her about 3-4 months but she's only 3.5lbs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda, I am assuming you already know that you can't just fly to the UK & Ireland with a dog who is not in cargo? IF not, please check on line w. the requirements as the UK & Ireland are pretty careful w. restrictions that are enforced. JFYI.


----------



## Appleyard (Aug 10, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Amanda, I am assuming you already know that you can't just fly to the UK & Ireland. JFYI.


 Thanks for the info, but yes I know only too well. I've been working with my vet to fill out all the forms needed and make sure he is acceptable to be OK'd. He flies in the cabin with us and is use to doing that and Aer Lingus has approved this as well. The rules changed a few years ago, otherwise this wouldn't be possible! But good reminder in case someone else reads this. It's a big deal to bring him along, but he goes everywhere with us and Scotland and the UK are very dog friendly. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I had no idea you could FLY in w. a dog with any airline????? I will have to research this. Where do you fly from & to? 
Have you flown w/him there before?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

There's not a lot of great options for food here. Milo eats taste of the wild, it's the best I can find here. 

I believe only pets from within the EU can travel in the cabin to Ireland?


----------



## Appleyard (Aug 10, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> I had no idea you could FLY in w. a dog with any airline????? I will have to research this. Where do you fly from & to?
> Have you flown w/him there before?


I fly with Max all the time within the United States. He is an excellent traveler. My Doctor has written me a letter that he serves as an emotional support dog for me. I am very claustrophobic and having him on the plane alleviates a lot of the anxiety I feel when traveling. Many of the Airlines that fly overseas will allow the dog in the cabin, but Aer Lingus does not normally, so I needed to have my Doctors letter and I had to submit my paperwork to the USDA in Ireland for approval. When I researched this travel, every airline had a little different take on in-cabin travel and acceptance of emotional support dogs. This is all new to the UK and Ireland, now that they are coordinating with all EU policies. I can let you know how everything goes when I return.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Amanda, I actually meant international flights to UK---I also fly internationally to the US all the time (I live in Europe). Both of my dogs are European & have EU passports. I have not taken my dogs to the UK due to the tight restrictions but I know Becky took Heini last year to London---but I think it was w. ferry & not by air. I would love to go back to Cambridge but I don't know quite how to make it work in a way with which I am comfortable. I don't think that your info will help me since my dogs are not service/or support dogs.


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

*Make your own food while you're there? Or try Eukanuba?*

:thumbsup: Have fun traveling ! My family and I have traveled with our dog before. Eukanuba seems to be most places - and from my experience, it can be found most places around those parts! It's also available on amazon there , I believe.

You can also make your own dog food at home if you have time - it's the healthiest option if you can handle it! Good luck and let us know what you decide! :thumbsup:


----------

